# Growing sprouts or wheatgrass?



## PulpFaction (Jul 23, 2009)

Has anyone tried growing any kind of sprouts or wheatgrass as a marketable product before? I'm considering it as a second source of pocket cash, and would like advice. I'm specifically interested in finding out if there are any kinds of sprouts that require less rinsing because I live in a dry cabin and don't want to haul that much water!!!


----------



## amelia (May 3, 2003)

One thought about sprouts is that you would want a good liability policy. Regardless of the actual prevalence of E. Coli in seeds, there's been a lot of publicity about it, and all it takes is the allegation (and a $120 filing fee) to bring a lawsuit into your life.


----------

